# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Fetching the MDX Expression using XMLA Object

## Abhinav

Hi,

I have a client which is different from the Cube Browser. I need to support URL Action . I have a case where I need to give  MDX expression in the Action Expression and resolve it in the Client and invoke the resultant URL.What happens when I fetch the Action the MDX Expression gets resolved to the parent value (and it is constant).So neither do I get the Expression nor I get the correct Value. Would you please suggest me how can I integrate a URL Action Containing MDX in the Expression into my Client using XMLA Object.

----------

